# water heater ?



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok I need your help Guy's, we went on our fourth trip this weekend and the water heater did not work on gas, up to this point it has worked fine and I have done nothing different this trip, also the fault light did not come on. So I tried the electric turned on the breaker hit the switch and still no hot water,all fuses seem to be fine (15amp in panel,2amp on water heater) breaker was on not tripped(also had 
camper plugged in to 115vac, and I blew out the water heater for cobbwebs, the WH is full of water.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks 
Gary


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Check for loose wires on the water heater side and then at the monitor panel. Ours is currently at the dealer to fix a shorted WH Electric enable 12V circuit. Ours was miswired and then shorted to chassis ground when wired correctly. Your not alone. If you have some wiring experience and can use a multimeter to check for continuity and DC voltage, you might solve it. Also, Keystone has no wiring diagrams to use either.









Good Luck!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The water heater on electric takes a while to heat up from stone cold. I don't know how long you waited. Ours shorted out on gas and fried the board on the heater.

Does the heater switch light up and the igniter click when you switch it on? Although if the fault light didn't come on, I would think there is a loss of voltage there or a short.

Mike


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Just an update! it's fixed, thanks for your input guy, the 2amp fuse on the water heater circuit board was bad, although it looked fine it was oxidized inside the fuse itself not allowing continuity. It was not my great electrical skills that fixed it, it was luck, i just took a chance at replacing the fuse and WA-LA it worked, again thank's for the input.









Gary


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice Work! I'll remember that if mine gives me trouble.


----------



## Silverado2000 (Jun 18, 2004)

If the 2AMP fuse is not blown must likely you have a corrosion on the ECO/thermostat switches. It's the terminal hidden under black foam. My 21RS had same symptom. Cost $18 for parts. Good luck

Silverado2000


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a few questions concerning the water heater in electric along this same thread. Mine does not work in electric mode, and I have tested the fuse for continuity, the thermostat and eco, the 12vlt power to the switches and checked the wiring to the 2 way switches and they all test fine. Does anyone know how to test the circuit board itself ? The element is extremely difficult to get to, and I'm not sure i can get to that ( the pipes are right behind the access cover) but I can test to make sure it's getting power.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Did you check the breaker on the main panel? Mine was delivered with the breaker open. Closed the breaker and all was fine.

Tim


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Did you check the breaker on the main panel? Mine was delivered with the breaker open. Closed the breaker and all was fine.
> 
> Tim


Yeah - checked that. There is also no switch by the heater itself under the bed. When near the water heater outside, I do hear a high pitched whine as if something is running, but no hot water. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Got it fixed this afternoon- the power wire from the relay was not attached to the incoming power supply line from the converter. Either came loose or wasn't attached at the factory. They use little or no electrical tape at all. Water warm in a few minutes. Now on to bigger and better things.


----------

